# Kingston Blues Festival Aug 24 to 27



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Limestone City Blues Festival next weekend here in Kingston. It,s always a great time with lots of excellent acts and workshops. Bracelets (tickets) are only $10 for the whole event. Street concerts, music in the park by the lake and 15 clubs full of beer and blues. Heres a link so you can check out the acts, http://www.kingstonblues.com/


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

*aint't no blues*

This is by far the best $10.00 you will ever spend.

Every year has been great, great music, great atmosphere, can't beat it evilGuitar:


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

*at least check out the free stuff*

I'll be playing in the park across from city hall on Friday with my band, Killing Floor. There are some good free shows there over the weekend, but I'd agree with Crossroads that the $10 is a bargain.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Baconator.....you wouldn,t happen to be big Jack...would you?
My brother Dave, the bass player, had a bit to do with Killing Floor back in the day.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Baconator said:


> I'll be playing in the park across from city hall on Friday with my band, Killing Floor. There are some good free shows there over the weekend, but I'd agree with Crossroads that the $10 is a bargain.



What time are you playing, hoping to check out of work around noon ???
but not sure a lot stuff going on....


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Killing Floor is on at 6 in the park. Saw Suzie McNeil tonight , she did a good job but nothing extrordinary. Also saw Garret Mason at Tir Nan Og, very tight 3 piece group, all young guys in their 20,s. Some very good stuff. BTW Killing Floor is an awesome local bunch for anyone that can check them out.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

*see ya*



Tarl said:


> Killing Floor is on at 6 in the park. Saw Suzie McNeil tonight , she did a good job but nothing extrordinary. Also saw Garret Mason at Tir Nan Og, very tight 3 piece group, all young guys in their 20,s. Some very good stuff. BTW Killing Floor is an awesome local bunch for anyone that can check them out.


if you guys are not on till 6pm, I should be able to be there,looking forward to itevilGuitar:


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Killing Floor did a great set in the park tonight. After a boat party in the harbour we went over to the Merchant Macliam and saw JW Jones, very entertaining blues/jazz/big band fusion band. We got an invitation to a jam/party next saturday in Centreville and my brother met up with a couple of old band mates from Pat Temple and the High Lonesome Players. All in all a very good night...can,t wait to do it again tomorrow.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

*Centreville ?*



Tarl said:


> Killing Floor did a great set in the park tonight. After a boat party in the harbour we went over to the Merchant Macliam and saw JW Jones, very entertaining blues/jazz/big band fusion band. We got an invitation to a jam/party next saturday in Centreville and my brother met up with a couple of old band mates from Pat Temple and the High Lonesome Players. All in all a very good night...can,t wait to do it again tomorrow.


I spent a considerable amount of time in Centreville some years back...

Great people, always had fun and felt welcome in that part of the county:food-smiley-004:


----------



## mark mason (Jul 30, 2006)

I just got home from playing 2 nights at the Limestone City Blues Festival. I was playing at "Sol Latino" on Princess St. What a great weekend! Many, MANY talented players in Kingston.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

*Thanks!*



Tarl said:


> Killing Floor did a great set in the park tonight. After a boat party in the harbour we went over to the Merchant Macliam and saw JW Jones, very entertaining blues/jazz/big band fusion band. We got an invitation to a jam/party next saturday in Centreville and my brother met up with a couple of old band mates from Pat Temple and the High Lonesome Players. All in all a very good night...can,t wait to do it again tomorrow.


Sorry, I haven't been checking in for a while. I'm not Jack, but I guess in a distant way I'm Dave's replacement since I'm the bassist in the band. There's been a number of drum and bass lineup changes over the years, but Jack and Maurice keep on going. If you get out playing make sure you PM me - I don't get out much anymore and I need an excuse.

Thanks for the compliment about the band!

Cheers :food-smiley-004:


----------

